# 2 fire fighters killed in Listowel



## old medic (18 Mar 2011)

http://www.guelphmercury.com/news/article/503405--two-listowel-firefighters-killed-while-fighting-blaze

Two Listowel firefighters killed while fighting blaze 
By Brent Davis, Record staff



> LISTOWEL — Two volunteer firefighters were killed Thursday afternoon as they battled a raging fire in a commercial building on Listowel’s main street.
> 
> Witnesses said smoke was first spotted coming from the roof of the Dollar Stop store at about 3:30 p.m.
> 
> ...


----------

